# The "Tio", my first documented design



## theolithic71 (Jan 2, 2012)

I've benefited so much from the forum and the shared designs, and the InkScape tutorials (thanks Hrawk), as well as the other tutorials. Now it's my turn to contribute. This is the best shooter I've made so far. This design combines alot of what I consider good ideas that I've picked up from the forum. The shape is a little Torsten-esque, and uses Bill Hayes' "In the top" band insertion method with the double bands held firm by 1745 tubes.

Again, thanks to all on this forum for all the great ideas!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool design, I like the Bill's attachment method!


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

It looks really cool like the band attachment.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Very nice. Good job with the band attachment.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nicely done.
Philly


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice! What kind of wood is that? Looks like Orange Osage or Mora.


----------



## theolithic71 (Jan 2, 2012)

SuwaneeRick said:


> Nice! What kind of wood is that? Looks like Orange Osage or Mora.


Yes, it is Osage. A farmer I know had a hedge row sawed into 1" nominal thick lumber.


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

theolithic71 said:


> Nice! What kind of wood is that? Looks like Orange Osage or Mora.


Yes, it is Osage. A farmer I know had a hedge row sawed into 1" nominal thick lumber.
[/quote]

Ooohh, that makes it more special, imho. Nice.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks great!
Next one I make (whenever that is...) will have this attachment method.
I like the shape alot!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

That's a nice looking piece you've got there. You should be able to hit the bullseye with that one!


----------



## theolithic71 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments everyone. And yes, I SHOULD be able to hit the bullseye IF I would practice more.


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

well done.


----------



## Sting 73 (Jan 25, 2012)

Great work thank you.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

unique, cool


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I've got this beaut traced out on some baltic. I think I might experiment with some laminating on this one,
a first for me.


----------



## theolithic71 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sean said:


> I've got this beaut traced out on some baltic. I think I might experiment with some laminating on this one,
> a first for me.


Cool! Post a pic when you get 'er done.


----------

